# PM9 Loading: Proper Way?



## xdshootergirl (Jun 28, 2009)

I have a Kahr PM9 and have about 500 rounds through it with no problems. I have read different postings about the "proper way" to chamber it. When I get to the range, I rack the slide to put a round in the chamber, and then when the slide is back after shooting, I pull back the slide and let it snap forward, putting another round in the chamber. I find the slide difficult to pull back and lock. No problems so far with the gun, so will I be O.K. continuing like this? The PM9 is also my carry gun.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

The manual states that you should load from slide lock as the sling shot method my not reliably chamber a round. If it's working for you I'd say you're good to go as some guns may be a little more temperamental than others. As long as you understand that it may not work and what the "appropriate" method is I think you'll be fine. In other words what you're doing is working for you and if it's not broke, don't fix it . I had a PM40 for a time and had no issues with "sling shotting" the slide.


----------

